# Revocation information for the security certificate for this site is not available



## new tricks (Aug 9, 2007)

When I try to enter various sites, I get this warning: 

"Revocation information for the security certificate for this site is not available. Do you want to proceed? Yes No View Certificate"

I did a little searching and saw that someone recommended turning warnings off! I can't just dismiss this so easily. Might I have a virus? Do I dare to do any financial transactions until this is resolved?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Does this help?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308087
For a very good explanation of how security certificates work, check out this:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/guidance/cryptographyetc/tshtcrl.mspx


----------

